# OK, now be nice...



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Not to open up a big, complicated post here guys, but I have a question. In your opinion, what is the easiest best bait to use for carp at Nimisila? I have a SSA outing there, and carp are the targeted species. I don't have all the gear, but I think I can manage. 

Since there are weeds out there, and quite a few in spots, should I use a Carolina type rig, or a river rig with the sinker on the bottom, the hook a few feet above it?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl,

When is your outing?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's tomorrow evening.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You don't need all the fancy equipment to catch carp. That's one of the unfortunate misconceptions people make when they see the gear we use. We use that gear for the same reason bass anglers use fancy boats......1.) to look cool and 2.) for comfort. Now with that said.....

Weeds are a tough situation to fish, but you want to stay as light as possible to stay on top of them. You really don't want to fish on weeds that are clear up to the surface, but fishing on top of sunken weeds can be deadly. For the easiest rig, I would suggest medium action rod, 8lb test, carolina rigged gold Long shank Eagle Claw #6 loaded with sweetcorn. Perhaps a 1/4oz or smaller weight when fishing the tops of the weeds. You could even cut up a piece of a yellow earplug and put that inbetween some of the sweetcorn to "pop" the rig up just a tad off of the bottom. Throw out a handfull of freebies (chum)....sweetcorn just like the hookbait.....and sit back. Keep a close eye on the rod, because when they run.....THEY RUN.  

That would be the easiest setup I could recommend. Sweetcorn is by far the best producer on carp ifyou aren't worried on size. Larger fish tend to take onto different style baits (although you can catch big ones on sweetcorn).......but then again you are talking a little more complicated, and not as easy


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Shawn for the tips. I'll be taking pix at the event and post them, along with a report on how it goes.

Thanks man.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you can get to a Kroger, try their High Dollar sweetcorn  Actually, it's jus tthe kroger brand, but like 79 cents per can or something. Those seem to be the biggest kernals I have found.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

noo waay..aldi's corns are huuge too..and they are 29 cents..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Should I chum with cream style??  

Thanks for the tips guys. 

Carl


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck with your carp trip, I hope you catch some nice ones.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

BD,

Never tried that, but I would imagine it would work in clear water  

You fishin nimisila?


----------



## bassman23 (Apr 5, 2004)

I always chum with a can of creamed and a can of kernel, then cast a couple feet outside of the area I chummed. Works well at Nimi.

bassman23


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

With all this help, I'm sure to win!!!


----------

